# Justin Bieber



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

That's all. Justin Bieber. What the heck is wrong with that kid? Does he realize he might just end up in jail? Sweet young boys like him do not have a very good time in jail. If he thinks he gets a lot of attention now, wait until he's in lock up. If it doesn't happen with this latest episode It will with the next. He's 19, he's an adult. What a jerk.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Shame they put him in isolation. A few hours in GP and I'm sure he might have had a change of attitude..

Nothing more than a wanna be thug with no clue....


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Sweet? Don't you mean pretty? He's a pretty boy but there's nothing sweet about him anymore. He's becoming more and more of a shameful disgrace wherever he goes and needs to be brought down a peg or two.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

That big goofy smile in his mugshot doesn't make me like him any more...and I already didn't like him. We need to deport him back to Canada.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............He is an extremely rich Little Twit , with lots of Dollars and NO sense ! I doubt he has any talent , either ! , fordy


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

> What the heck is wrong with that kid?


Hmmm.

He's been a "star" (mostly mega) since he was 12, obsessed by millions of fans, both coddled _and_ pilloried, by the media. 

He's no longer a teen idol, so the attention is waning and has more money that he can possibly spend.

But somehow, we are "shocked", that he is "losing it". 

Indeed, he has no clue.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Not everyone gets locked up in the same type of place


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Publicity stunts. Public "coming of age" to change the demographics of his audience. "Nothing to see here, move along, move along."


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

His mug shot looks like a pic of Miley...hair up, stupid smile...two punks and he wants to be HER look alike? Points off his man/boy card.

Matt

PS...ashamed to admit this, but I enjoy seeing these morons self destruct by their ignorance.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

But look at his eyes. That shows the chemicals messing with his reality/mind.

I don't thing the news should have wasted time on this, unless "Entertainment Tonight" type of show.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

What's sad is that he was really talented. When he became so popular, and I heard about how he became a star (he posted youtubes of his singing) I looked up his youtube vids. He actually had talent. Then 'they' turned him into some pop star auto tune wannabe.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Who really cares?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

lonelytree said:


> Who really cares?


Canadians. :awh: 

Sad to say, but a lot of Canadians are now really ashamed of Justin and the poor examples he has been setting wherever he goes in recent times. He started off great when he was a young kid and people at home were proud of him, nice young boy like that making good, showing a lot of talent and promise for the future. Unfortunately, the more fame and money he has gained the more it has gone to his ego and now he's behaving like a swelled-headed punk who thinks he is untouchable. He has become corrupted and it's not looking good for him if he keeps carrying on at this rate. I'd sure hate to see him dying from an overdose of drugs or from a fatal car accident from drinking, drugs and driving but we've all seen that kind of thing happen before with other celebrities and he doesn't seem to have learned any lessons from those other dead celebrities fatal mistakes.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

I am placing my bet on the fact that Bieber's estate will posthumously receive his Darwin Award before anyone is capable of straightening him out.

"Placing my bet" vs. "Hoping"??? Same, same.

TRellis


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Eerily similar

View attachment 21723


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

dixiegal62 said:


> Eerily similar
> 
> View attachment 21723


Oh my!!! That is really scary!!!

Now someone on this forum with super-google skills needs to determine whether or not those two losers have ever been at the same place at the same time.

Or are they one-in-the-same individual?

TRellis


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I would like him to go away.. to just drop into obscurity or the media to quit reporting on him at least.

He is a nightmare..graffiti on the walls of hotels, getting thrown out, causing international incidents while in other countries, the whole baby monkey thing, the urinating into mop buckets at restaurants, in the snow, the underage drinking, the drugs, and now the drunken drag racing.

Any other person would have lost their work visa a long, long time ago.

I wish they wouldn't make him special.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Paumon said:


> Canadians. :awh:
> 
> Sad to say, but a lot of Canadians are now really ashamed of Justin and the poor examples he has been setting wherever he goes in recent times. He started off great when he was a young kid and people at home were proud of him, nice young boy like that making good, showing a lot of talent and promise for the future. Unfortunately, the more fame and money he has gained the more it has gone to his ego and now he's behaving like a swelled-headed punk who thinks he is untouchable. He has become corrupted and it's not looking good for him if he keeps carrying on at this rate. I'd sure hate to see him dying from an overdose of drugs or from a fatal car accident from drinking, drugs and driving but we've all seen that kind of thing happen before with other celebrities and he doesn't seem to have learned any lessons from those other dead celebrities fatal mistakes.


Take heart! You still have William Shatner!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................My prediction is that He , is the Gen X replacement for Elvis.......he'll continue to consume drugs , party , and be a graduate of the local court system for many years into the future . As with Elvis , his luck will eventually run out and he'll either die in a car wreck or expire from a drug overdose . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

He has been taught to think that he is special and that normal laws and morals are for the little people.
Its happened to other child 'stars' all the way back to Judy Garland and Elizabeth Taylor, and up through Brittany Spears, Miley Cirus and now 'the Beib'
Give a young kid: lots of money, adoring fans and little to no supervision and what do you expect?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I wonder how long it will be before one of these out of control kids kills some innocent family that's just driving down the road.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

The sad thing is . . . when comes to the drinking, drugs and driving, he is no different than a lot of other teens his age.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> He has been taught to think that he is special and that normal laws and morals are for the little people.
> Its happened to other child 'stars' all the way back to Judy Garland and Elizabeth Taylor, and up through Brittany Spears, Miley Cirus and now 'the Beib'
> Give a young kid: lots of money, adoring fans and little to no supervision and what do you expect?


And Parents today don't teach their Kids to have real role models. These Kids fawning over a movie star, singer, sports star,,,, sure isn't doing them any favor.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Official photo of Justin Bieber's arrest.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

CraterCove said:


> Take heart! You still have William Shatner!


Canada has produced dozens upon dozens of famous entertainers that have done well for themselves in the entertainment industry and Bill is merely one of them. That's not the point though. The point is that Canadians are not in the habit of throwing their children under the bus so it is disillusioning for Canadians to see it happening with one of Canada's children and not being able to intercede because he is no longer in the country. 

Unlike other successful Canadian entertainers, Justin left the country as a child star and has been thrown under the bus by his agents and guardians who are riding on Justin's gravey train instead of looking out for the best interests and morals of an impressionable child that they are responsible for. And Justin is the only Canadian entertainer I know of that seems to be trying to model himself after the rebel actor James Dean (who died long before you were born) and is being encouraged in such rebel behaviour and corruption by both his fans and his caretakers.

It's sad and it's ugly.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I heard that his father was right there when this happened. ?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

7thswan said:


> I heard that his father was right there when this happened. ?


Don't trust everything you hear from the media. Justin was the child of a very poor single teenage mother who is not quite all there in the head and is a religious fanatic to boot. She and her own mother raised him and she was the one who recognized his potential and encouraged his talent as a singer - it was she who uploaded the videos to youtube of him singing when he was a little boy. Neither she nor the man she lives with now are what you could call shining stars in guiding him on the straight and narrow path, they're just another couple of opportunistic people riding on his coat-tails and letting him run the show.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Molly Mckee said:


> I wonder how long it will be before one of these out of control kids kills some innocent family that's just driving down the road.


Well, if that ever does happen, (and I am hoping that it never does) I wonder if he will get the same treatment the murderer Ethan Couch did in Texas???


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

jtbrandt said:


> That big goofy smile in his mugshot doesn't make me like him any more...and I already didn't like him. We need to deport him back to Canada.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please keep him. My MIL when he was just getting rolling, commented on how he was talented, and a "nice christian boy." I laughed right out loud, and my response was basically that he was going to crash and burn, and is about as christian as Osama Bin laden. 

IMO, he is about as talented as the tree stump outside my window, but that is another debate for another day.

Please though, do not send him back to Canada, or even imply he is Canadian. It is embarrassing already. lol!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

7thswan said:


> I heard that his father was right there when this happened. ?


 
Yep.
He may not have married the mom, but has always been in the picture.
And he was there..and he was photographed with the boy and a bunch of alcohol bottles after his release and is all up in this mess.
He is now holed up in their Miami house and has fired the management team after they tried to get him to go to rehab.

Maybe this will be the meltdown to make him just go away.
We can only hope.

If anyone else had told police that they had 'smoked marijuana all day, was on prescription meds and had been drinking beer' they would be under the jail.

Seriously.. this is the stupidest crap in the world..I cannot believe.. it's just ... aaargghhhhh


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I have always said that it must be very difficult to be the parent of a child star. Your kid makes far more money than you ever have..or ever will. When the child does something bad, you can try to send him to his room, but at some point, the child will realize that this is HIS house and that YOU can't tell him what to do.

It really upsets the parent/child relationship. I'm not making excuses for Justin, but I do think that this problem was a long time in the making. I don't think that the parents of child stars are ever really prepared for this reality and don't know how to retain parental control.

At this point, Justin is a grown man and is responsible for his own actions. He did look pretty good in that orange jumpsuit, dontcha think?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

7thswan said:


> I heard that his father was right there when this happened. ?


Ya the father should be locked ups and arrested as well.
He not only was there. But he Helped Set Up the Barricades to block the traffic so the drag race could take place.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't really like or dislike him. I hope he figures out whats bugging him & gets some help for it. Or maybe just get some help & let them figure out what his problem is. Whatever works.

I have yet to see a person who has lived in the public eye from a very early age not have some kind of major problems from it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

WHen I hear police talking about barricades and such.. I take it real lightly.. Cops say a lot.. 

Such as it turns out, Justin blew a .014... Less than one beer.. Yes, he's a minor, but that's less than the .02 that makes CDL's drunk driving.. 

BUT, the cops said the liquor smell was strong, and he was staggering and slurring words.. 

Granted, that could have come from the pills and weed, but that hasn't been what the cops were originally claiming.. They made it sound like he had been swimming in liquor.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Once Justin started hanging out with the crowd from Def Jam records, he started getting wilder and in more trouble.. Back when he started and was with Usher and RBMG, he was doing well..


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

farmerDale said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please keep him. My MIL when he was just getting rolling, commented on how he was talented, and a "nice christian boy." I laughed right out loud, and my response was basically that he was going to crash and burn, and is about as christian as Osama Bin laden.
> 
> ...


To be fair to Canada, he was just a kid when you sent him to us...America turned him into the mess he is now. But we don't need him on our streets, and you don't want him, so maybe we can find another country to take him.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Though I can proudly and truly say........

I have never, ever, ever, ever, ever even heard a Bieber song!
Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I still have some integrity left!
(or I am old.. whichever)


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I never heard of him until he started making the news for his childish and stupid antics.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

In defense of Miami Beach cops, a lot of them are pretty decent, and they have to put up with a LOT of acting out and not over-react and cause the tourism to drop. We used to have to hire off duty officers from time to time. Some of the Metro-Dade ones further west OTOH were... interesting.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

It's so sad that a celebrity can do the things he did - and not be in trouble, while any of us would be treated way much different. But then, money talks . . . . .

I think at one time he was a good kid. He is now a spoiled brat.

I'm thinking within 15 years, he will be dead.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Chicken . . that makes two of us that have never heard stupid kid.
Yup I try to shelter my life from his kind of nonsense.
So I finally saw that pix of kid idiot on the telly........
Definately way too much way too fast.......
A kid at 19 has NO sense of how to handle a Maseratti (sp)......
Way too much money and no brains . . to handle an exotic muscle sports car like that.
And "showing off" his arm tatoos. . . . . . . .dumb- dee--dumb-- dumb 

Guess the next thread about dumb dumb should be . . How long before he kills himself...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> He did look pretty good in that orange jumpsuit, dontcha think?


No. He didn't. :shocked:


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

jtbrandt said:


> To be fair to Canada, he was just a kid when you sent him to us...America turned him into the mess he is now. But we don't need him on our streets, and you don't want him, so maybe we can find another country to take him.


Romania? sounds ok with me.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Michael W. Smith said:


> It's so sad that a celebrity can do the things he did - and not be in trouble, while any of us would be treated way much different. But then, money talks . . . . .
> 
> I think at one time he was a good kid. He is now a spoiled brat.
> 
> I'm thinking within 15 years, he will be dead.


He is in trouble...they didn't pat him on the back and send him on his way...they arrested him. If any of us got arrested for DUI the bail would probably be about the same. Supposedly he has gotten some special treatment from the immigration people, though. It's time for that to stop.

I think he'll get his act together and be fine eventually, especially if he gets deported. A large part of his income would be gone if he could no longer enter the U.S. for concerts, not to mention the L.A. weather is hard to find in Canada in the winter. Other countries might not let him in either if he's been kicked out of here.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

chickenista said:


> Yep.
> *He may not have married the mom, but has always been in the picture.*
> *And he was there..and he was photographed with the boy and a bunch of alcohol bottles after his release and is all up in this mess.*
> He is now holed up in their Miami house and has fired the management team after they tried to get him to go to rehab.
> ...


Jeremy Bieber might have been there partying but I doubt he has always been in the picture or that he has much good influence on Justin. Jeremy Bieber lives in a different province from Justin's home province, he's married to another woman and has a family with other children of his own. Justin's mother Pattie felt Jeremy&#8217;s drinking and rough rock and roll lifestyle was not a good influence on Justin and limited their time together. Jeremy never started taking much interest in Justin until after Justin began to achieve some fame and started raking in the money so I think it's pretty obvious what any interest he has in his son is really all about - $$$$. Otherwise I don't imagine Jeremy has had much time to devote between two families separated by so many hundreds of miles.

So I agree with what Paumon said - the kid got thrown under the bus by his own parents as well as his business agents.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I have yet to see a person who has lived in the public eye from a very early age not have some kind of major problems from it.


I think Taylor Swift has done very well for herself and has kept her image in tact.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I must say.. the police there did a fine, if unfair job, of arresting him.

With the foul language, the repeatedly putting his hands in his pockets, the refusal to keep his back turned and his hands on the car, if he had been an average person he would have been tazed and shot at least 3 different times.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

countryfied2011 said:


> I think Taylor Swift has done very well for herself and has kept her image in tact.


 
I guess...
but her image is of a psychopath of a girlfriend who likes to date around with only stars and then write very obvious songs about their relationship.
She is a clingy, needy, crazy person. 

And the whole mess with her house in Rhode Island is just rude.
She bought the centerpiece of the town, a famous house.
And has now built a huge sea wall along the coast without getting permission from the town or anything.. the most used part of the beach in that town.
She had them rip up some memorials of folks that had drowned there ages ago.

Charming gal. Glad she didn't move near me.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

He is a pathetic example of lousy parenting. I almost, like the Cyrus young woman, feel sorry for Justin. Financially they will be fine in the future, but I'm afraid their lives are going to be emotionally dysfunctionl.

I do have to admit that I haven't followed either of their generated publicity. i'd rather watch grass grow!.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yup Ardie, . . MY priority's for my grass / garden far and away exceed spending any time fretting over those idiots.....

Their lives will be very short because of getting involved with nasty bad stuff.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Justin Bieber was just a cute kid, with a lot of talent, until the world, just _had_ to put him on a pedestal.

_Standing on a pedestal_, is difficult for any young person, to do for very long and when he finally falls from it, the world relishes in it - with disgustingly great gusto.

Maybe he's not really the problem here, just a symptom of it.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

chickenista said:


> I guess...
> but her image is of a psychopath of a girlfriend who likes to date around with only stars and then write very obvious songs about their relationship.
> She is a clingy, needy, crazy person.
> 
> ...


That is the first I heard of the psychopath tendancies ..otoh I don't read celebrity news so I don't know all the gossip so I am not aware of her personal relationships and dont care..as far as the RI home goes... from what I understand she was re-building the wall and she didnt have to have permission from anyone except the Coastal Resource Management. If she owns that part of the beach I am sure she can do as she pleases with it. You dont see her on the news going to jail though..

The company that I worked for before I retired, we collected her royalties and paid her..


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

plowjockey said:


> Justin Bieber was just a cute kid, with a lot of talent, until the world, just _had_ to put him on a pedestal.
> 
> _Standing on a pedestal_, is difficult for any young person, to do for very long and when he finally falls from it, the world relishes in it - with disgustingly great gusto.
> 
> Maybe he's not really the problem here, just a symptom of it.


Cause or effect...don't really care...I just don't want him killing an innocent bystander because of his recklessness.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

countryfied2011 said:


> I think Taylor Swift has done very well for herself and has kept her image in tact.


Another young celebrity I can't stand...and she has quite a negative reputation too...but at least she isn't a criminal, or if she is she's a more careful one.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

jtbrandt said:


> Cause or effect...don't really care...I just don't want him killing an innocent bystander because of his recklessness.


Like I said, maybe that's the problem.

We create the _Frankenstein's Monster_, then we don't like it when it runs amok.

Many young men, go through a "reckless phase", as they mature - they just don't do it, with a Ferrari and a limitless _gold card_.

No one wants anyone hurt, by the actions of others.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

chickenista said:


> Though I can proudly and truly say........
> 
> I have never, ever, ever, ever, ever even heard a Bieber song!
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


He sings!!!!!!!!!?? Well, I'll be dipped in doggy doo-doo! Never heard him. :yawn:


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> He sings!!!!!!!!!?? Well, I'll be dipped in doggy doo-doo! Never heard him. :yawn:


Apparently, many others have heard of him. 

His last album sold 5.1 million copies worldwide.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Bieber_discography


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Roadking said:


> His mug shot looks like a pic of Miley...hair up, stupid smile...two punks and he wants to be HER look alike?


No...they're the same person. http://cdn4.nwgimg.com/wp-content/u...b752644846711e3b9ca1287e245a320_8-550x550.jpg

Like Michael/Latoya.  


In all seriousness, it's sad. My DD really used to like him and I thought he was so clean cut and quoting the Bible. Hmm.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

plowjockey said:


> Like I said, maybe that's the problem.
> 
> We create the _Frankenstein's Monster_, then we don't like it when it runs amok.
> 
> ...


Not quite sure what you mean by "we" but I had nothing to do with creating Justin Bieber...neither good nor bad.

I agree, I don't want people hurt by anyone...but since this particular person is not an American and seems to have little respect for our laws, we can get rid of him pretty easily. I wouldn't mind giving him another chance to live here after he matures some and proves he would be more of an asset than a liability.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

farmerDale said:


> No. He didn't. :shocked:


I thought that Justin looked pretty good by Hollywood standards in that orange jumpsuit. Most stars have mugshots that make them look like the old Thundercats cartoon.

Remember Nick Nolte's?

http://www.wpclipart.com/famous/mugshots/celebrity/actor/actors_2/Nick_Nolte_mugshot.png.html

James Brown?

http://crime.about.com/library/blbrown.htm

And while not exactly a mug shot, Amanda Bynes looked like a hot mess when she appeared in court:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/us-gossip/amanda-bynes-gets-nose-job-1928653

In comparison, Justin Bieber kept his look together, even if his life is spiraling out of control!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I agree, I don't want people hurt by anyone...but since this particular person is not an American and seems to have little respect for our laws, we can get rid of him pretty easily. I wouldn't mind giving him another chance to live here after he matures some and proves he would be more of an asset than a liability.



Really???? It seems to me we have plenty of people in the U.S. who are Americans and dont have any respect at all for our laws..maybe we can ship them off tooound:


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

countryfied2011 said:


> Really???? It seems to me we have plenty of people in the U.S. who are Americans and dont have any respect at all for our laws..maybe we can ship them off tooound:


I'd love to, but it's not allowed. We can ship off the Canadian criminals, though.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

jtbrandt said:


> I'd love to, but it's not allowed. We can ship off the Canadian criminals, though.



I don't see it happening, especially since we can not get rid of the illegal immigrants :facepalm:


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

jtbrandt said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by "we" but I had nothing to do with creating Justin Bieber...neither good nor bad.
> 
> I agree, I don't want people hurt by anyone...but since this particular person is not an American and seems to have little respect for our laws, we can get rid of him pretty easily. I wouldn't mind giving him another chance to live here after he matures some and proves he would be more of an asset than a liability.



It's the collective "we" and _we_ do it all of the time, whether it's entertainment celebrities, sports heroes, etc.

We make them think they are larger than life - our heroes, expect them to always act accordingly, then when they can't live up to the expectations, they are disappointed and we are disappointed , angry and disillusioned.

How dare they?

The OP went after him for being a "jerk" for being reckless, and a trouble maker, but every hometown probably, has young dumb dudes, who do the exact same type of stuff. 

Mine does. I even did some of the same stupid stuff, when I was his age, not that it was right.

But, for some reason, Bieber - as a young very wealthy celebrity, should be better than every one else, sheltered from the growing pains, immature young people can experience.

we are singling him out for a good trashing only because of his fame and social status.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm glad to not be a part of that collective we.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Ok folks, lets get this done. Only 10K and change more signatures needed by Feb 22 to get this petition addressed by the White House. 



> *we petition the obama administration to:*
> 
> *Deport Justin Bieber and revoke his green card.*
> 
> We the people of the United States feel that we are being wrongly represented in the world of pop culture. We would like to see the dangerous, reckless, destructive, and drug abusing, Justin Bieber deported and his green card revoked. He is not only threatening the safety of our people but he is also a terrible influence on our nations youth. We the people would like to remove Justin Bieber from our society.


https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/deport-justin-bieber-and-revoke-his-green-card/ST1yqHJL


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I think that petition is hilarious. I heard about that earlier today, it is getting a lot of media attention. I have a feeling that petition is just another publicity stunt. One thing is for sure, it _will_ give Bieber more publicity and make him more money. 

He won't get deported because of a petition, it's a useless gesture if it's a bona fide petition and not another publicity stunt. Because he hasn't committed a felony.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Because he hasn't committed a felony.


That may or may not be the case, but committing a felony is not the only cause for deportation. If it can be shown that he has demonstrated moral turpitude he can be deported. Illegal drug use, DUI, vandalism, and cavorting with prostitutes (even if it was outside our borders) may fall under that broad term. Of course I don't really think anything will come of it, but I hope he faces some consequences that are serious enough to snap him out of whatever he's going through.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Does he really deserve a second . .a third . .or a forth chance just because he is some kind of idiot celeb . . .???

Not in my book.

Also the greedy salesman who sold him that Maseratti (sp) should spend some jail time


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Done.
111,454 signatures

Are you sure we can't make Bieber Fatigue a crime? :heh:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

jtbrandt said:


> That may or may not be the case, but committing a felony is not the only cause for deportation. If it can be shown that he has demonstrated moral turpitude he can be deported. Illegal drug use, DUI, vandalism, and cavorting with prostitutes (even if it was outside our borders) may fall under that broad term. Of course I don't really think anything will come of it, but I hope he faces some consequences that are serious enough to snap him out of whatever he's going through.


He has not been convicted of DUI, illegal drug use or cavorting with prostitutes.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

jtbrandt said:


> That may or may not be the case, but committing a felony is not the only cause for deportation. If it can be shown that he has demonstrated moral turpitude he can be deported. Illegal drug use, DUI, vandalism, and cavorting with prostitutes (even if it was outside our borders) may fall under that broad term. Of course I don't really think anything will come of it, but I hope he faces some consequences that are serious enough to snap him out of whatever he's going through.


This would also apply to quite a few of our 'leaders'.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

wr said:


> He has not been convicted of DUI, illegal drug use or cavorting with prostitutes.


No, but he has admitted to some of those. Immigration doesn't always require convictions to initiate deportation. It isn't like a criminal trial where the person's guilt has to be proven beyond reasonable doubt. He is a guest in our country and like a guest in your home he can (theoretically) be required to leave.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Possum Belly said:


> This would also apply to quite a few of our 'leaders'.


Unfortunately we can't deport them.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

jtbrandt said:


> No, but he has admitted to some of those. Immigration doesn't always require convictions to initiate deportation. It isn't like a criminal trial where the person's guilt has to be proven beyond reasonable doubt. He is a guest in our country and like a guest in your home he can (theoretically) be required to leave.



While I do believe he has done most of the things mentioned, I don't think he's admitted to any.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Paumon said:


> I think that petition is hilarious. I heard about that earlier today, it is getting a lot of media attention. I have a feeling that petition is just another publicity stunt. One thing is for sure, it _will_ give Bieber more publicity and make him more money.
> 
> He won't get deported because of a petition, it's a useless gesture if it's a bona fide petition and not another publicity stunt. Because he hasn't committed a felony.


And if he goes so goeth all those US jobs that he supports and the millions he spend. I don't like his music or his behaviour but I find the hatred towards him to be quite incredible. He is just a punk like Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

the Whitehouse has to deal with it.
*http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...tition-deport-justin-bieber/story?id=22284038

*


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

wr said:


> While I do believe he has done most of the things mentioned, I don't think he's admitted to any.


According to the police report from his arrest, he admitted to being under the influence of marijuana, alcohol, and I think Xanax or some similar prescription that wasn't prescribed to him.

Turns out he wasn't drunk at all, though...his BAC was under the legal limit even for an underage person...seems like the limit for them should be 0, but it's 0.02. These were about an hour after he was stopped, so it's possible he was at or over the limit, but still far from drunk.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

He is in Toronto right now turning himself in to police for questioning regarding an assault charge. He is misbehaving all over the world. Hopefully he will straighten out long before he becomes a Charlie Sheen. Drugs and rock and roll - or whatever they call his music.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

jtbrandt said:


> According to the police report from his arrest, he admitted to being under the influence of marijuana and alcohol.



Has the police report been released or only what the tabloids have said he admitted to? I've only seen such sites as TMZ and radar online having made these claims but I have yet to see an actual full police report.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

wr said:


> Has the police report been released or only what the tabloids have said he admitted to? I've only seen such sites as TMZ and radar online having made these claims but I have yet to see an actual full police report.


http://tmz.vo.llnwd.net/o28/newsdesk/tmz_documents/0123_bieber_police_report.pdf

Tough to read because it's all caps...maybe there is a transcription somewhere. I noticed a mistake in the report, too. It says both cars were Lamborghinis (which was spelled wrong) but the red one was a Ferrari.

ETA: Maybe the arrest report doesn't say he admitted to it. I may have gotten that somewhere else.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

This is where I got the information that he admitted to the drug use:

[ame="http://youtu.be/QKMH_ZsI5oA?t=1m25s"]http://youtu.be/QKMH_ZsI5oA?t=1m25s[/ame]

It wasn't in the arrest report because it happened at the jail after the arrest.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

emdeengee said:


> He is in Toronto right now turning himself in to police for questioning regarding an assault charge. He is misbehaving all over the world. Hopefully he will straighten out long before he becomes a Charlie Sheen. Drugs and rock and roll - or whatever they call his music.


Yup, here's the story on that, hot off the presses today. I'm sure this will make those petition signers happy.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...-in-to-toronto-police-report/article16595295/



> *Justin Bieber at Toronto police station, reportedly to face assault charge *
> 
> Justin Bieber has walked in to a downtown Toronto police station, where reports say he will be charged with assault.
> 
> ...


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

How is he going to have time to make "music" if he's flying all over for trials?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

jtbrandt said:


> How is he going to have time to make "music" if he's flying all over for trials?


I doubt he'll be flying anywhere for trials now. What he's just done today is a smart move and probably advised by his lawyer. If he's actually guilty of assault it is the greater charge and takes precedence over any other possible charges against him in any other country. Turning himself in voluntarily in Canada for a crime committed in Canada now puts him in a safe place at home where no other authority in any other country can touch him.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Paumon said:


> I doubt he'll be flying anywhere for trials now. What he's just done today is a smart move and probably advised by his lawyer. If he's actually guilty of assault it is the greater charge and takes precedence over any other possible charges against him in any other country. Turning himself in voluntarily in Canada for a crime committed in Canada now puts him in a safe place at home where no other authority in any other country can touch him.


 Wonder how it will work out when he needs to go on tour?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................A conviction on a Canadian assault charge could get him barred from reentering the US ! Although , he could fly to Mexico , work on his TxMex accent , enter the US illegally and Obama will take good care of his visa status and not deport him from the country . , fordy


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

fordy said:


> ................A conviction on a Canadian assault charge could get him barred from reentering the US ! Although , he could fly to Mexico , work on his TxMex accent , enter the US illegally and Obama will take good care of his visa status and not deport him from the country . , fordy


And give him a good deal on an illegal gun!


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Paumon said:


> I doubt he'll be flying anywhere for trials now. What he's just done today is a smart move and probably advised by his lawyer. If he's actually guilty of assault it is the greater charge and takes precedence over any other possible charges against him in any other country. Turning himself in voluntarily in Canada for a crime committed in Canada now puts him in a safe place at home where no other authority in any other country can touch him.


So he has to stay in Canada until that's sorted out? That's fantastic news! Doesn't make much sense to turn himself in for a greater crime to avoid prosecution for lesser ones, though. Especially since he will have to face those lesser ones if he ever comes back here, which presumably he would like to since he chose to live here. His lawyer entered a not guilty plea in his Florida case today, so it seems like he intends to go to trial there at some point.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Hopefully he is able to get his act together. Sometimes one has to crash and burn hard before coming to grips with their behavior.

Besides, it's not like the U.S. doesn't have more than its share of wingnuts. Dennis Rodman comes to mind.

Edit to add: Dang, that TMZ website is something else. That's a whole lot of dysfunctional people right there.


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

jtbrandt said:


> That big goofy smile in his mugshot doesn't make me like him any more...and I already didn't like him. We need to deport him back to Canada.


Nah you can keep him, thanks


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

If you try to cross the border into Canada, they will run a criminal history on you. If you have ever been convicted of DUI (or serious crimes) they won't let you in. We have to send Bieber back before he is convicted or they won't take him and we will be stuck with him.

If you catch biebers you can soak the effected area with kerosene and scrub it with lye soap to get rid of them.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

He's pretty much gone down hill since 'N Sync broke up.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Nimrod said:


> If you try to cross the border into Canada, they will run a criminal history on you. If you have ever been convicted of DUI (or serious crimes) they won't let you in. *We have to send Bieber back before he is convicted or they won't take him and we will be stuck with him.*


The bolded part is not true. That non-entry thing only applies to NON-Canadian citizens with criminal record trying to enter Canada. Bieber is a Canadian citizen, he can't be refused entry into his own country. 

The rest of what you said is true though. If you're a non-citizen they can check for criminal records, and they can refuse entry for any old reason they feel like, even if they just don't like the color of your eyes. America border guards can do the exact same thing for non-Americans trying to enter America. If they're having a bad day or just don't like the looks of you they can tell you no, to turn around and go back.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

> If you try to cross the border into Canada, they will run a criminal history on you.


What Paumon said, but also wanted to emphasize they CAN, but not necessarily WILL. I cross the border into Canada several times a year and they have never run a criminal history on me. They don't even scan my passport, although I think they are supposed to. Maybe it's done by RFID instead of swiping like credit cards, but everywhere else they swipe it like a card. But either way, they're not doing a criminal history check in 3 seconds.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

The sad thing is that the kid is just like so many before him and his inner circle are more worried about image, marketing and their own jobs that nobody seems interested in getting him the help he needs ending his path of self destruction.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

wr said:


> The sad thing is that the kid is just like so many before him and his inner circle are more worried about image, marketing and their own jobs that nobody seems interested in getting him the help he needs ending his path of self destruction.


I wonder about that too. You say the boy is like so many before him and that may be true but his behaviour is out of character for what he was like as a polite youngster and out of character for a Canadian in general whether being a celebrity or not. I can't think of any other teenage or adult Canadian celebs that have pulled anything like the vulgar or 'up yours' kinds of stunts he has pulled while being a guest in other countries. He wasn't like that when he first left Canada, I'm sure he didn't learn it from his mother considering her own tight character so I question where and who did he learn such rude and ignorant behaviours from and why has he been encouraged in it?

I don't know about his Canadian parents, really I think they were both low income people who now see him as nothing but a cash cow that they're milking for all he's worth but I can't imagine his mother encouraging his behaviour. His father maybe, but not her. I don't believe that other Canadians don't care about him or don't seem interested in wanting him getting help. From what I've seen I think Canadians and Canadian media are disheartened with seeing a home boy going downhill and would like to see him get out of the crash and burn direction he's heading in and maybe come back home and grow up. Unfortunately other Canadians don't have any influence when he's out of reach living in another country or touring the world.

His handlers and other people in his living environment don't seem to be having any good influence nor setting good standards for him. Seems like they also are only seeing him as a cash cow and when he loses popularity or crashes he'll be old news and they'll move on.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Paumon said:


> I wonder about that too. You say the boy is like so many before him and that may be true but his behaviour is out of character for what he was like as a polite youngster and out of character for a Canadian in general whether being a celebrity or not. I can't think of any other teenage or adult Canadian celebs that have pulled anything like the vulgar or 'up yours' kinds of stunts he has pulled while being a guest in other countries. He wasn't like that when he first left Canada, I'm sure he didn't learn it from his mother considering her own tight character so I question where and who did he learn such rude and ignorant behaviours from and why has he been encouraged in it?
> 
> I don't know about his Canadian parents, really I think they were both low income people who now see him as nothing but a cash cow that they're milking for all he's worth but I can't imagine his mother encouraging his behaviour. His father maybe, but not her. I don't believe that other Canadians don't care about him or don't seem interested in wanting him getting help. From what I've seen I think Canadians and Canadian media are disheartened with seeing a home boy going downhill and would like to see him get out of the crash and burn direction he's heading in and maybe come back home and grow up. Unfortunately other Canadians don't have any influence when he's out of reach living in another country or touring the world.
> 
> His handlers and other people in his living environment don't seem to be having any good influence nor setting good standards for him. Seems like they also are only seeing him as a cash cow and when he loses popularity or crashes he'll be old news and they'll move on.



I get the impression that everybody sees him as a source of income and nobody wants to risk their cushy lifestyle to criticize his behaviour. I don't look upon his behaviour as un Canadian because I simply don't feel anybody has taught him manners or right and wrong. He's just there to support a lot of people. 

Justin Bieber the brand replaced Justin Bieber the person many years ago.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

He did seem like a nice kid when he first got famous. Now he just wants to be a thug. He seems to try too hard to act like one. He probably really is a nice kid still, but trying to create an edgy image to further his career. Getting slapped upside the head by life would probably be good for him right about now.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

while I don't care for the bever I think he is being railroaded by law enforcement. (not sure) it seems that gps shows him going 28 MPH my problem is I don't believe a thing the police say they are the devils span, they will lie about anything. and I don't believe anything the beves says either. but I wouldn't put it past the cops to do a dirty deed. not that I care one way or the other. but I want to caution about the police they are no good and they will come for you someday for no reason.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

davel745 said:


> while I don't care for the bever I think he is being railroaded by law enforcement. (not sure) it seems that gps shows him going 28 MPH my problem is I don't believe a thing the police say they are the devils span, they will lie about anything. and I don't believe anything the beves says either. but I wouldn't put it past the cops to do a dirty deed. not that I care one way or the other. but I want to caution about the police they are no good and they will come for you someday for no reason.


I hadn't heard about the GPS before, but now I'm reading up on it...I might have to switch sides on this one.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I think he is acting out to "kill his brand" as he want to get off the roller coaster but how do you quit when everyone is telling you how much they depend on you? He is supporting a small country in revenue. he is 19. way to young to understand how to say I need a break or "no" to the high ex's that are puppeting him. so the only option he has is to act badly so he gets "fired" He is too young and the "handlers" who "have his best interests at heart" are really sucking him dry. 

He had a confab with a mentor and now he is in Canada trying to get things resolved. He needs real guidance not gorillas who help him go to hell by getting him drugs and allowing him to do illegal things.

I am not condoning his behavior AT ALL. But a 19 year old can not cope with all that. Where are his Mom and Dad. Did they turn their back on him???? Is he just a cash cow??? Has he burned bridges too much???


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know if this web site is any good but here is what I found out http://www.tmz.com/2014/01/26/justin-bieber-surveillance-drag-race-slow-dui/


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It is my understanding that the legal definition of street racing defines the position of cars, not just speed and the two cars driving beside each other, while accelerating may meet the legal definition.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Paumon said:


> The bolded part is not true. That non-entry thing only applies to NON-Canadian citizens with criminal record trying to enter Canada. Bieber is a Canadian citizen, he can't be refused entry into his own country.
> 
> The rest of what you said is true though. If you're a non-citizen they can check for criminal records, and they can refuse entry for any old reason they feel like, even if they just don't like the color of your eyes. America border guards can do the exact same thing for non-Americans trying to enter America. If they're having a bad day or just don't like the looks of you they can tell you no, to turn around and go back.


I hear Walmart is having a blue light special on a sense of humor. Check it out.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

WR it says in the article I read they were in line and there was a car beside them that prevented them from being side by side.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Nimrod said:


> I hear Walmart is having a blue light special on a sense of humor. Check it out.


Thanks for the tip. It won't do me any good since I'm devoid of any sense of humour and incapable of accomodating one at this late stage in my life. Oh, woe is me! 

However, I'll consider ordering a few of those blue light specials to be sent to the border guards on both sides of the border - maybe that will make their day and lighten them up.

:trollface


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

davel745 said:


> WR it says in the article I read they were in line and there was a car beside them that prevented them from being side by side.



It's going to be interesting to see what ends up being fact and what is tabloid fiction.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

WR I don't think that the tabloid is factual anymore and the police aren't even close to knowing what the truth is and beber doesn't even know what universe he is in. So I agree it is going to be interesting, my take is who has the best lawyers and the most money.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

davel745 said:


> WR I don't think that the tabloid is factual anymore and the police aren't even close to knowing what the truth is and beber doesn't even know what universe he is in. So I agree it is going to be interesting, my take is who has the best lawyers and the most money.



He may have good lawyers and may avoid prosecution but may not escape the same tragic fate of so many other spoiled, child celebrities, if someone doesn't figure out how to give him a serious reality check.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

there are so many children like that out there it is just he has money but there are a lot of children on the streets too.


----------

